# Sleeping aids



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have just had my prostap injection and have been told about the possible affects it may have on my sleep! I am not the best sleeper anyway and have been taking Nytol approx 4 nights a week in order for me to get some rest, however the pack does say not to take when pregnant. Obviously I am not pregnant but I am concerned whether I should continue taking these tablets whilst going through ICSI.

I have also tried the herbal versions of Nytol and Kalms and again wonder if they are ok to use at this time.

Other than that, is there anything else you could recommend that I try apart from the obvious hot baths and milky drinks. I do tend to fall asleep ok but after 2 or 3 hours wake up and cannot get back to sleep at all   

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi SpecialK

Nytol contains an antihistamine and that's how it works making you drowsy in the same way that, for exampe, Piriton does. This shouldn't interfere with any of the drugs you will take for ICSI but you should tell your clinic about it. Herbal versions should be okay to take too but again tell your clinic.

Good sleep hygeine can sometimes help, having an hour of quiet before bed i.e. no pc/tv, not drinking caffeine in the evening, trying some relaxation, lavander oil, milky drinks, hot baths.

Good luck with treatment  
Maz x


----------



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Maz, I do try and chill before bedtime and I do seem to fall asleep - just dont stay asleep for very long LOL!! I have cut out caffeine completely and the last two nights have slept a bit better but today woke up with a stinking cold - bring on the hot flushes and mood swings too!!!

Kirsty x x


----------

